# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Cisco WRT160NL

## tgi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Ζητάω έναν router cisco WRT160NL ή το Linksys 5350 γιατί το δικό μου το χάλασα!!!!
ή καποιο άλλο router όπου να έχει internet WAN port και ασύρματο δίκτυο

Πληρώνω τα ταχυδρομικά

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα
Αγορασα ένα μεταχειρισμένο Asus RT-N53
Παρακαλώ να κλείσει η αγγελία

----------

